# Lauren Bacall, 1924-2014



## Lucky13 (Aug 13, 2014)

One of my favourite actresses passed away yesterday....


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 13, 2014)

I hated her politics, but I could watch her movies all day long!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 13, 2014)

I could watch her all day long! Without a doubt the sexist woman of the Golden Age of movies.


----------



## Torch (Aug 13, 2014)

They are slowly going away,when actors and actresses could really act,no sex was or special effects were necessary...............

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 13, 2014)

I don't know anything about her politics but do believe that she was one of those rare women who grow prettier with age. She came from a time when celebrity wasn't a license to be a douche.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 13, 2014)

......a time, when it was up to the actors/actresses and the script, if a movie was a hit or not, not like today, when it's up to the CGI(?), if it's a blockbuster or not....
Mind you, I enjoy good CGI(?) as much anyone, if it's there to help a movie, not to help mediocre acting.....ie, in _that_ movie!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 13, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Mind you, I enjoy good CGI(?) as much anyone, if it's there to help a movie, not to help mediocre acting.....ie, in _that_ movie!



Dont say it, don't even think it!!!!!


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 13, 2014)

first time i ever saw her ( and bogey ) was in a bugs bunny cartoon....classy lady. ( sorry the only version i could find )


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z57xZGV6IS8_


----------



## Coors9 (Aug 13, 2014)

God love her.......one of the best.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 13, 2014)

Torch said:


> They are slowly going away,when actors and actresses could really act,no sex was or special effects were necessary...............



A Fricken Men!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 14, 2014)

agreed!


----------



## Elmas (Aug 15, 2014)

Laureen Bacall was a woman of outstanding beauty and fascination. 

But in those times, she was not alone.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 15, 2014)

There were a lot of classy lasses back then....


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 15, 2014)

Elmas said:


> Laureen Bacall was a woman of outstanding beauty and fascination.
> 
> But in those times, she was not alone.....



I first saw Veronica Lake in the movie Blue Dahlia and the city downtown had a power failure half way thru.
Had to wait for TCM to come along many years later to see the end. She was a tiny little thing.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 15, 2014)

Bacall and Monroe....


----------



## Njaco (Aug 16, 2014)

Nobody beat Bacall....even Marilyn.


----------

